# new guy here! also got a question



## bbitter (Mar 10, 2008)

fhey guys ive been visiting the site alot but never a member. you guys know a ton of info and seem to be very helpfull. my question is i was looking at getting a heater body suit my buddy has one and says he loves during late season bowhunting. any of you guys have one or used?? i want some input on it before i buy it, but theres a sale on them right now ans want to buy it if i do during the sale. any input is appreciated.

Thanks and again hello

bitter


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

thety are really really nice

untill the battery dies. you have sweat, your now wet
then get cold

i suggest simple suits...dress warm.

i use a heatedone for fishing tournaments thats about it, even then i keep it low


----------



## td321 (Mar 6, 2008)

id pick it up if it were on sale cus u ca always take it back but if it were me id spend my money on some simple eqiupement to keep me warm and dry so like the other guy said it doesnt fail and leave my frozen


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

yup... either way if u walk in to the woods far enough u usually sweat.

im juat saying they are nice...just carry a extra battery
or before u go out put in a lithium ion battery


----------



## bbitter (Mar 10, 2008)

they dont use batteries so you dont have to worry about them dying!!


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

oh? well how does that work? the one i have uses batteries


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

:lol: the way they work is like a body formed sleeping bag. Ya know mummy bag.

No way I would waste my money on one but then I don't hunt in Canada where it is 35 below zero. Buy good dufold under wear, a good Wall's, Columbia, or Woolrich coat and the pants to go with them. I added a hooded sweat shirt to keep wind from going down my neck, double knit stocking cap and a butavia that covers my face but not eyes for when it gets really cold.

 Al


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I'ld like to know more, too. I have a problem because I sweat so easy with any exercise, then when I get out there, I freeze my behind off. I don't hunt much in below zero weather, so I can't justify expensive clothing systems. I usually carry a huge pack with extra clothes (insulated coveralls, etc) then put them on when I get where I'm going, but the pack presents its own problems.


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

ya I have the same problem too when I am crying mountains elk hunting or just walking the plains for whitetail......


----------

